

Infographic of Smart Phone Growth in South East Asia - wiradikusuma
http://www.entrepreneurs.my/infographic-of-smart-phone-growth-in-south-east-asia/

======
Gigablah
Weird that Singapore has the lowest percentage (39%) that answered "yes" for
the smartphone question, yet it has the highest iOS penetration in the world:
[http://asia.cnet.com/crave/admob-singapore-has-worlds-
highes...](http://asia.cnet.com/crave/admob-singapore-has-worlds-highest-ios-
penetration-62111473.htm)

